# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  What's Happening to OKC Radio Stations?

## king183

Anyone know why the sudden changes in radio stations in the metro area?  94.7 went from alternative rock to another version of the KATT and now it's switched again to classic rock just like 107.7.  And now 97.3 JACK fm has gone country.  What's going on?  Two okay stations now gone crappy.

----------


## theparkman81

I'm asking the same question, why is King Country moving to 97.3 with only 1,000 watts of power from 93.3 with 100,000 of power, maybe something new is going in at 93.3 maybe finally a news/talk station on the FM.

----------


## Charlie40

I believe the 97.3 format will be more of a classic country while KKNG 93.3 will be more modern stuff like the other 2 play

----------


## theparkman81

> I believe the 97.3 format will be more of a classic country while KKNG 93.3 will be more modern stuff like the other 2 play


Now that will be great, but I don't understand why we need a another classic country station here, we already have KXY, their playing classic country more and more.

----------


## dismayed

The real question is why are you still listening to the crap that passes for music on our local stations?  Satellite radio, Podcasts, mp3s, and Internet radio on your phone are calling your name.

----------


## Lord Helmet

The only radio worth listening to in OKC is The Spy. Everything else is utter crap.

----------


## circled9

Listen to the Tom Petty CD that he put out about five years ago called The Last DJ.
It answers a lot about the direction radio is going.

----------


## theparkman81

> The real question is why are you still listening to the crap that passes for music on our local stations?  Satellite radio, Podcasts, mp3s, and Internet radio on your phone are calling your name.


For your imformation dismayed, some of us like me, can't afford Satellite radio or internet radio, I work 2 jobs to try to put food on the table, and a roof over my head and pay my bills, by the time all that's done, I have very little left, that's the way it is, but I do have a mp3 player I got a year ago, and I get tired of listen to it sometimes.

----------


## king183

> The only radio worth listening to in OKC is The Spy. Everything else is utter crap.



I love the Spy....when I can hear it through the static.  What's up with their poor broadcast quality?

----------


## windowphobe

First, a definition:

"The 60 dBu level is recognized as the area in which a reliable signal can be received using an ordinary radio receiver and antenna."

Now look at the Spy's 60-dBu contour:

FM and TV Service Area Maps

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Great, another station I will not listen to. Looks like I am down to 94.7, 96.9, and 107.7. Occasionally 100.5 if something worth listening to happens to get on.

Edit: Jack appears to be shut down, website not working.

----------


## stratosphere

> The only radio worth listening to in OKC is The Spy. Everything else is utter crap.


i agree 150%

----------


## Jethrol

I actually like radio.  Most times the commercials are annoying but sometimes I like the variety of sounds.....not just all music all the time.  Sometimes talking is nice, other times it's all I want so I tune into NPR....however many times it's just annoying and then I turn on the ipod.

----------


## ShiroiHikari

I kind of liked Jack FM and I'm sad to see it replaced with more freaking country.  As if we need more of that around here...

----------


## fromdust

i dont mean to sound like a broken record since ive mentioned this time and again. but satellite is the way to go. parkman mentioned the affordability. i understand, but they do have an a la carte package, which i have, and i pay about $8.25 a month. you get to pick 50 channels of your choice, and i tell ya i dont even listen to all of those!

----------


## king183

> First, a definition:
> 
> "The 60 dBu level is recognized as the area in which a reliable signal can be received using an ordinary radio receiver and antenna."
> 
> Now look at the Spy's 60-dBu contour:
> 
> FM and TV Service Area Maps


Wow...I had no idea it was centered by Okarche.  I always thought it was in OKC.  That explains that.  Thank you.  

Hopefully the Spy can find a way to either get a better signal or location so it can reach more listeners.

----------


## oneforone

I will be really suprised if 93.3 becomes another country station. If you remember, 93.3 was a classic country station when it first went on the air. They constantly ran in last place until they added new songs to the format. 

I take that back..... I just looked at the website and it looks as if they may be returning to the old country songs on KKNG.

----------


## Lord Helmet

> i agree 150%


People in OKC have no idea how lucky they are to have a station like The Spy. I recently moved away and we have nothing remotely as cool on local radio here. Thankfully I can stream it on my iPhone in the car.

----------


## metro

After reading your posts, I thought it might be that we've become a PPM market, but we're still a diary market. PPM data will allow decision makers to get better data, more frequently so we'll probably see a lot of changes in radio in the coming years. I think OKC is on the expansion list for coming off diary and going to PPM this year.

Radio Stations - Home

----------


## rkjg24

Radio execs could care two sh*ts about us. A lot of people are still bitter about the 94.7 format change.

----------


## oneforone

> Radio execs could care two sh*ts about us. A lot of people are still bitter about the 94.7 format change.


How could somebody be bitter about repetitive crybaby glamour rock? 

Formats change in radio, you get to listen for free so get over it and change the station, plug in your ipod/mp3 or put in a CD.

----------


## theparkman81

I just turn on 93.3, and it is now known as Jake Fm, playing new country, well we had have three stations flip formats, wonder who will be next.

----------


## smooth

> I just turn on 93.3, and it is now known as Jake Fm, playing new country, well we had have three stations flip formats, wonder who will be next.


First a station does not "flip" formats. They CHANGE formats. Second. It could be they may not be ready for oldies yet. 

As of this post, I have not heard. Regardless of their slogan, what are the call letters?

----------


## MikeOKC

> First a station does not "flip" formats. They CHANGE formats. Second. It could be they may not be ready for oldies yet. 
> 
> As of this post, I have not heard. Regardless of their slogan, what are the call letters?


I worked in broadcasting for 25 years. We talked many times of stations "flipping" to this or that format, so theparkman is not off base. That's a bit picky even if he were wrong. 

It's now New Country at 93.3 and Classic Country at 97.3. Both still locally owned by Tyler Media (Ralph Tyler). That, in itself, is a miracle in this day and age. Radio has become dominated by very few huge corporations that have systematically destroyed radio in the process.

----------


## RadioOKC

97.3 has a pretty rough signal and from what I understand a power upgrade is not in its future so the impact on the maket will be minimal at best.

Chris
Radio OKC - Where it's all about the music!

----------


## metro

> I worked in broadcasting for 25 years. We talked many times of stations "flipping" to this or that format, so theparkman is not off base. That's a bit picky even if he were wrong. 
> 
> It's now New Country at 93.3 and Classic Country at 97.3. Both still locally owned by Tyler Media (Ralph Tyler). That, in itself, is a miracle in this day and age. Radio has become dominated by very few huge corporations that have systematically destroyed radio in the process.


Actually Tony Tyler, Ralph hasn't been in the business for awhile.

----------


## MikeOKC

> Actually Tony Tyler, Ralph hasn't been in the business for awhile.


Ralph Tyler _began_ Tyler Media. That's all I meant. The Tyler's keeping it locally owned has been a huge success, and somewhat of a miracle, in the age of the behomoths.

----------


## adaniel

If anyone is interested 94.1 is now playing "old school" R&B from the 70's, and the 80's and early 90's to a lesser extent. So if KOMA or Magic 104.1 isn't getting it done with your boogie-down disco hits, you now have another option.

----------


## bluedogok

> It's now New Country at 93.3 and Classic Country at 97.3. Both still locally owned by Tyler Media (Ralph Tyler). That, in itself, is a miracle in this day and age. Radio has become dominated by very few huge corporations that have systematically destroyed radio in the process.


THat is amazing in itself, even the legendary "Local Austin" station is owned by Emmis out of Indianapolis but from what I have been told they have maintained much of the same staff, programming and feel of when it was a "local" station. It is about the only terrestrial radio that I listen to and that isn't very often.

----------


## JamesAyers

> Ralph Tyler _began_ Tyler Media. That's all I meant. The Tyler's keeping it locally owned has been a huge success, and somewhat of a miracle, in the age of the behomoths.


Hey MikeOKC

I wanted to let you know that during my last 12 years of employment for Tyler media, I saw Ralph, Tony and Ty nearly every single day at work.  Being locally owned definitely made a big difference for all of us employed by them.  It's not often in radio that you see the person that signs your paycheck daily.

James

----------


## bluedogok

There's a blog post that came in an email today, it is focused on rock/modern rock but I think it can pretty much apply to most genres. The biggest problem is the debt that the Clear Channel's and such accrued in their buying sprees and debt payments are coming due. That is the big anchor that is around the necks of those running the individual stations, the pressure from the money people who know absolutely nothing about radio. I miss the days of AOR and think it could pretty much work with any genre and would give people a reason to listen. 

Basically the corporate programming has ruined the medium and gives the public very little reason to listen. 

I used to listen to the KATT most of the time but even before I moved to Austin in 2003 I had pretty much gone over to listening to CD's. The "personalities" on there gave me no compelling reason to listen and pretty much always pandered to the lowest common denominator, especially Rick & Brad and Jake Daniels, whenever they were on I turned it to something else. I didn't care to listen to their mindless crap which was about 99.9% based on making fun of others.

MOG - Radio Silence: The Slow Death of Rock 'n Roll on the Airwaves

----------


## BossLady

I really liked Jack FM. They would occasionally play some Pet Shop Boys or Depeche Mode and it would make my day.

Another country station, REALLY?? REALLY?

----------


## SoonerQueen

I'm very in to talk radio. I'd love to have an FM talk station.  KRMG in Tulsa added an FM station. It would be nice for OKC to do the same.

----------


## disinfected

I never understood all of the "Bob FM" and "Jack FM" Names, they seem to be all over the country. We had Bob FM and Ted FM in Ohio.

----------


## theparkman81

> I'm very in to talk radio. I'd love to have an FM talk station.  KRMG in Tulsa added an FM station. It would be nice for OKC to do the same.


I agree, it is time that either KTOK or KOKC have a simulcast on the FM, or a news/talk station on the FM, I think somebody said something on here that it doesn't make sense to put KTOK on the FM, really, I think it does and I think its about time to do it.

----------


## Bunty

> I agree, it is time that either KTOK or KOKC have a simulcast on the FM, or a news/talk station on the FM, I think somebody said something on here that it doesn't make sense to put KTOK on the FM, really, I think it does and I think its about time to do it.


But KTOK is already rebroadcasted on FM on KXXY 96.1.  But the problem is you have to have an HD radio to tune it in.  At least I do.

----------


## Soonerman

> I really liked Jack FM. They would occasionally play some Pet Shop Boys or Depeche Mode and it would make my day.
> 
> Another country station, REALLY?? REALLY?


I liked Jack FM too. The only real issue I had with them is I would lose the signal out by Quail Springs Mall. I also like Classic Country so KXXY is where I'll get my country fix. Also on the FM talk radio deal. WBAP out of Fort Worth also added an FM simulcast on 96.7 FM.

----------


## smooth

> I really liked Jack FM. They would occasionally play some Pet Shop Boys or Depeche Mode and it would make my day.
> 
> Another country station, REALLY?? REALLY?


Although technically Country, KKNG, which is the one that moved to 97.3, is OLDIES Country, a different format. We are really more saturated with Sports radio than Country.

----------


## kswright29

How about being able to listen to ESPN radio somewhere. I liked it when 930 was on and you could listen to Mike and Mike in the morning.

----------


## CCOKC

I like Mike and Mike as well but then again I have the XM radio which has the ESPN radio channel.

----------


## RadioOKC

> I really liked Jack FM. They would occasionally play some Pet Shop Boys or Depeche Mode and it would make my day.
> 
> Another country station, REALLY?? REALLY?


You may hear what you are looking for on RadioOKC.


Chris
Radio OKC - Where it's all about the music!

----------


## bchris02

In regards to OKC radio stations, I wonder how it is that this market can support six sports talk stations, with three on FM but not a single alternative rock station?  How can this city support an NBA team but can't support a hip-hop station? How can OKC support four classic rock stations and two playing 1950s country but only a single Top-40 that is generally months late at adding new music?  I know "who listens to terrestrial radio anymore?" but I've fallen on hard financial times and satellite radio is something that had to go.  I know bad terrestrial radio isn't just an OKC problem, its a nationwide trend in recent years, but it seems like terrestrial radio is especially bad here, almost unbelievably bad being that this isn't a rural area.  There was a time, not long ago, when OKC actually did have better radio stations and some variety so maybe the market will one day correct itself.

----------


## Midtowner

The ZERO local talk option is annoying.  I used to get some pretty good info from listening to Ron Black/Mark Shannon, etc., even though I mostly disagreed.

----------


## trousers

I listen to NPR & the Spy.  That is literally the only local radion I can handle.  I had the misfortune of riding with a friend one morning and he had the Katt on.  Within 3 minutes I was ready to through myself out of a moving vehicle.

----------


## bchris02

> I listen to NPR & the Spy.  That is literally the only local radion I can handle.  I had the misfortune of riding with a friend one morning and he had the Katt on.  Within 3 minutes I was ready to through myself out of a moving vehicle.


The Spy is online only now isn't it?

I usually have it on KCSC Classical 90.1 because its about all that is tolerable on the dial here.  I don't care for sports or 1950s country or 1970s Southern rock.  Tulsa actually has some decent radio stations between 92.1 The Beat, 104.5 The Edge, and K-Jamz 105.3.  Why don't stations like that work in OKC?  We aren't Dodge City, KS.

----------


## Tydude

> How about being able to listen to ESPN radio somewhere. I liked it when 930 was on and you could listen to Mike and Mike in the morning.


Its on 640 AM in OKC

----------


## trousers

> The Spy is online only now isn't it?
> 
> I usually have it on KCSC Classical 90.1 because its about all that is tolerable on the dial here.  I don't care for sports or 1950s country or 1970s Southern rock.  Tulsa actually has some decent radio stations between 92.1 The Beat, 104.5 The Edge, and K-Jamz 105.3.  Why don't stations like that work in OKC?  We aren't Dodge City, KS.


The Spy comes on after 7pm on KOSU.

----------


## traxx

> I listen to NPR & the Spy.  That is literally the only local radion I can handle.  I had the misfortune of riding with a friend one morning and he had the Katt on.  Within 3 minutes I was ready to *through* myself out of a moving vehicle.


?


The KATT is slow to change. They seriously need to kill the Rick and Brad show.

Radio, like any medium, is all about the money. They target the demographics that have the money to spend. That's what their sponsors like. That's why alternative music of the 90s (Alice in Chains, Soundgarden, Nirvana) is the classic rock of today. They're targeting people in their 30s and 40s. 

I remember The Spy was nails in the late 80s early 90s. I haven't listened in ages. I remember back then it was hard to recieve. You had to be driving in just the right direction and hold your tongue just right to get a good signal. But they had great music. When they played music.

----------


## trousers

?

You missed another typo I made...

That is literally the only local* radion* I can handle.

----------


## zookeeper

> In regards to OKC radio stations, I wonder how it is that this market can support six sports talk stations, with three on FM but not a single alternative rock station?  How can this city support an NBA team but can't support a hip-hop station? How can OKC support four classic rock stations and two playing 1950s country but only a single Top-40 that is generally months late at adding new music?  I know "who listens to terrestrial radio anymore?" but I've fallen on hard financial times and satellite radio is something that had to go.  I know bad terrestrial radio isn't just an OKC problem, its a nationwide trend in recent years, but it seems like terrestrial radio is especially bad here, almost unbelievably bad being that this isn't a rural area.  There was a time, not long ago, when OKC actually did have better radio stations and some variety so maybe the market will one day correct itself.


While I mostly agree with you (well, not about the hip-hop) - how many times can you post the same thing? You've posted practically the same thing too many times to count. They still aren't listening to you. People who listen to hip-hop, generally speaking, don't have two nickles to rub together. Not exactly a money-making demographic. It's also hard to keep advertisers on hip-hop because they don't want the association with rape, assault, misogyny, murder, profanity, etc.

----------


## trousers

> While I mostly agree with you (well, not about the hip-hop) - how many times can you post the same thing? You've posted practically the same thing too many times to count. They still aren't listening to you. People who listen to hip-hop, generally speaking, don't have two nickles to rub together. Not exactly a money-making demographic. It's also hard to keep advertisers on hip-hop because they don't want the association with rape, assault, misogyny, murder, profanity, etc.


Get off my lawn!

----------


## zookeeper

> Get off my lawn!


Well, it's the truth and you don't have to be an old geezer to realize it.

----------


## trousers

I would like to see the demographic data behind this statement "People who listen to hip-hop, generally speaking, don't have two nickles to rub together. Not exactly a money-making demographic."

----------


## bchris02

> I would like to see the demographic data behind this statement "People who listen to hip-hop, generally speaking, don't have two nickles to rub together. Not exactly a money-making demographic."


I would like to see that as well. If it's not a money-making format, why is it that almost every other major market in the US has at least one urban formatted station? Some markets have several. OKC is unique in that it does NOT have an urban station unless you count Power 103.5 which can only be picked up in OKC proper when the weather is right. If what zookeeper says is true the format would be disappearing nationwide except in specific markets but it isn't. A lot of them have a dance lean to them these days anyways that almost crosses into Top 40 territory. To say its only thugs and criminals that listen to them is quite ignorant. I can understand hip hop and r&b is a genre a lot of people hate but like any genre it has its fans and its place on the radio dial.

----------


## windowphobe

Group ownership is a blight.  There's no reason why a mere three companies (three and a half, if you want to count Champlin, which owns Hank FM and allows Cumulus to program Bob) should get to divide up 16 MHz of FM spectrum space.  It took a lot of sheer pluck for Perry to latch onto an FM way the heck out in Anadarko and try to build an OKC audience for it.  (KVSP actually puts a better signal over Lawton than it does over OKC.)   There are only nine full(ish)-power commercial FM allocations for Oklahoma City; everything else is either a rimshooter or was moved in from far away.

----------


## bchris02

It wouldn't surprise me if ClearChannel does something new on 94.7 soon.  The Brew, last I checked, had dismal ratings and there are way too many classic rock stations in OKC for them all to remain.  I can't imagine why they would continue to let a 100kw signal rot like that.

----------


## Mel

If they would diversify they might be surprised. Campbell soups has more diversity than our local over the air radio.

----------


## bchris02

> If they would diversify they might be surprised. Campbell soups has more diversity than our local over the air radio.


Agree.  I am sick of country, classic rock, and sports talk.  It seems like that's all corporate radio thinktanks assume will work here.  If any company would be willing to do something a little more bold, it would be ClearChannel.  They already own two country stations so its unlikely they would do country on a third signal. I wish 94.7 would flip to something not already in the market.  That leaves the following formats that I can think of.

Alternative rock
Urban
Dance
Smooth jazz
Standards

I don't know why bringing something new to OKC wouldn't make good business sense.  That station could have an entire demographic to itself rather than splitting its listeners with 4 other stations doing the same format.

----------


## traxx

As far as hip hop is concerned; what about 103.5?

----------


## bchris02

> As far as hip hop is concerned; what about 103.5?


It would be nice if the weather didn't have to be just right for it to come in clear. Perry would be better to set up a translator like Now 96.5 and use it to properly cover OKC. I doubt there is much of a market for the station in Hobart or Elk City.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

What are these "radio stations" you speak of?

----------


## bchris02

> What are these "radio stations" you speak of?


If you can't or don't want to pay for satellite or streaming, then you are stuck with good ole' FM radio.

----------


## Soonerman

I wish OKC Bob FM was the variety hits Bob FM.

----------


## traxx

I had satellite radio once and was unimpressed. I tend to listen to my own music library a lot though.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

https://www.spotify.com/us/

----------


## PWitty

Complaining about the lack of basic radio stations these days is like complaining about the lack of TV channels on standard through-the-wall cable. Nobody (relative to the past) uses it so nobody is going to invest new money into it. XM, Spotify, Pandora, etc. killed standard radio. Even those who don't have satellite radio hook their phones into their radios and play music that way.

----------


## bchris02

Amazing how these days you have to pay for stuff you once got for free and nobody seems to care.

----------


## bchris02

> I had satellite radio once and was unimpressed. I tend to listen to my own music library a lot though.


I've had it twice.  I find a well-programmed terrestrial station sounds better than most satellite stations.  Satellite is best for talk radio and EDM stations like B.P.M. Other than that, I didn't find it worth the money.

----------


## PWitty

> Amazing how these days you have to pay for stuff you once got for free and nobody seems to care.


That's because the quality of satellite and these other options is so superior to the old traditional format that nobody cares. Old traditional radio wasn't free either, it was paid for by the ads which became so frequent it was unbearable. 

The only genre I find to be better on traditional radio is country music. Satellite radio's country selection is pretty bare. Pop/Hits, EDM, Rap, Sports, General News, Comedy, etc. are all unbeatable on satellite IMO. Plus you rarely ever have to hear commercials except on the Sports/News channels, which is one of the biggest pluses like I mentioned above.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> Amazing how these days you have to pay for stuff you once got for free and nobody seems to care.


Pandora and Spotify are both free if you don't mind occasional ads.

----------


## Dubya61

Comedy is great on local radio (92.9 FM and AM 1560).  IIRC, Comedy on Sirius/XM also had commercials.

----------


## bchris02

> Pandora and Spotify are both free if you don't mind occasional ads.


And are willing to pay for a hefty data plan.  XM is actually cheaper when you consider that.

----------


## trousers

> Comedy is great on local radio (92.9 FM and AM 1560).


I forget about 92.9, I've got plenty of empty settings on my stereo, need to put that in a spot.

----------


## Stan Silliman

107.7 has gone sports. I might be on it tonight.

----------


## okcpulse

> It would be nice if the weather didn't have to be just right for it to come in clear. Perry would be better to set up a translator like Now 96.5 and use it to properly cover OKC. I doubt there is much of a market for the station in Hobart or Elk City.


You would be shocked cold by how many rural Oklahomans listen to hip-hop.  I have met a lot of people in places like Elk City who aren't African American but pretend to be, and they listen to nothing but hip-hop. 

Houston also has two hip-hip stations that can barely be picked up beyond Harris County.

----------


## Dennis Heaton

I'm so glad I have my portable record player and collection of 45's.

----------


## Stan Silliman

> While I mostly agree with you (well, not about the hip-hop) - how many times can you post the same thing? You've posted practically the same thing too many times to count. They still aren't listening to you. People who listen to hip-hop, generally speaking, don't have two nickles to rub together. Not exactly a money-making demographic. It's also hard to keep advertisers on hip-hop because they don't want the association with rape, assault, misogyny, murder, profanity, etc.


Seems like a prejudicial statement. If you're willing to bet, I'd bet you $ 100 there are at least a half-dozen multimillionaires in OKC who'd list their favorite recording artists as Jay-Z, Kanye, Drake, Eminem, or some other hip-hop artist. If I had a Lambo or Maserati dealership, I might advertise a little on a hip-hop station.

----------


## bchris02

> You would be shocked cold by how many rural Oklahomans listen to hip-hop.  I have met a lot of people in places like Elk City who aren't African American but pretend to be, and they listen to nothing but hip-hop. 
> 
> Houston also has two hip-hip stations that can barely be picked up beyond Harris County.


OKC could probably support at least one hip-hop station if programmed correctly for the market.  Wild 97.9 back in the day was a smash success and that was pretty close.  A good station isn't just about the music but also about the mix shows, DJs, etc. Today's Wild 104.9 isn't even a shell of what the old station run by Citadel was.  A station like 92.1 the Beat in Tulsa would probably do well here.

----------


## Bunty

Someone needs to revolt against how the radio station situation sucks in OKC by putting up a pirate FM station of at least 100 watts and play music that should be playing on the air.  Run the station on a channel that won't interfere with the locals. Run it only when the FCC doesn't work, like on weekends and nights, and it would be interesting to see how long the station lasts.

----------


## windowphobe

Just about ten years ago, someone ran an unlicensed R&B/hip-hop station at 92.1; the FCC came down on him quickly, reportedly because he was wanted for some unrelated offense in Florida.  I noted at the time that it was putting out a better signal than the Spy.

----------


## bchris02

> Just about ten years ago, someone ran an unlicensed R&B/hip-hop station at 92.1; the FCC came down on him quickly, reportedly because he was wanted for some unrelated offense in Florida.  I noted at the time that it was putting out a better signal than the Spy.


A translator like 96.5 would be perfect for a hip-hop station.  It's cheap to run and it would reach its target audience well.  I believe Perry is now running an adult R&B station on a translator at 92.1.  If they could figure out a way to do the same with Power 103.5, that would be great.  Meanwhile, I think Now 96.5 really needs to be on a real signal and go head to head with KJ-103.

----------


## windowphobe

Yep.  92.1 is simulcasting Perry's KRMP (1140 AM), a 1-kw daytimer, and giving it a nighttime audience it wouldn't have gotten otherwise.  It would be nice if they could snag another translator.  (Meanwhile, 98.5 seems to be falling into the hands of the guys who run KREF in Norman, which is just as well, since KREF's OKC signal varies from lousy to nonexistent.)

----------


## bchris02

> Yep.  92.1 is simulcasting Perry's KRMP (1140 AM), a 1-kw daytimer, and giving it a nighttime audience it wouldn't have gotten otherwise.  It would be nice if they could snag another translator.  (Meanwhile, 98.5 seems to be falling into the hands of the guys who run KREF in Norman, which is just as well, since KREF's OKC signal varies from lousy to nonexistent.)


Does OKC really need another FM sports talk?  This is so disappointing.  Now there will be 98.1, 98.5, 105.3, and 107.7 all doing sports talk on the FM dial.  It seems like there is never any good news in OKC radio, unless you love country, classic rock, or sports talk.

----------


## ljbab728

> Does OKC really need another FM sports talk?  This is so disappointing.  Now there will be 98.1, 98.5, 105.3, and 107.7 all doing sports talk on the FM dial.


I suspect the market will sort that out if there aren't enough listeners.

----------


## Soonerman

Doesn't 98.5 just cover Norman anyway?

----------


## MWCGuy

> Does OKC really need another FM sports talk?  This is so disappointing.  Now there will be 98.1, 98.5, 105.3, and 107.7 all doing sports talk on the FM dial.  It seems like there is never any good news in OKC radio, unless you love country, classic rock, or sports talk.


This is a city that loves discuss the 9th Grade Freshman who is going to make the starting lineup at OU. Truth be told very few people listen to over the air radio anymore especially since just about every car and truck made these days come with ipod/mp3 player connections. Every station is programmed for the 15 minute listener. That is why you here the same song 5 times a day or the Sports Guys talking about the same thing from dawn til dusk.

----------


## bchris02

Terrestrial radio isn't what it once was and seems to be going downhill everywhere. That said, OKC stations are in about the worst shape of any populated area anywhere.  Much of it has to do with the fact most of the frequencies here are owned by low budget, small town operators that are afraid to take any risks.  It all started going downhill when Cumulus bought out Citadel.  Country and sports talk are known to be cash cows in this market so rather than branching out, they stick with what is proven and operate it on the lowest budget they can get away with.  Its an entirely different situation in Tulsa and they have much better stations.

----------


## windowphobe

> Doesn't 98.5 just cover Norman anyway?


For now.  There's a construction permit (just approved earlier this month) to move north a bit (roughly from Lindsey to Alameda) and go up to 250 watts.

----------


## bchris02

It's hard to believe OKC is getting yet another sports talk station. I thought it was bad when my favorite station, the Martini, switched to sports talk. Since then we've added two more, one on one of the best signals in the market. The thing is once a station goes sports it will probably stay there permanently. They are very cheap to run and bill high no matter the ratings.

----------


## Soonerman

> For now.  There's a construction permit (just approved earlier this month) to move north a bit (roughly from Lindsey to Alameda) and go up to 250 watts.


But it'll still have issues in OKC, It will definately be subject to interference from KVOO out of Tulsa if the conditions are right.

----------


## zookeeper

This forum has a brighter future than over-the-air radio (and maybe local television in the long-run). I liked The Martini - it was different.

----------


## bchris02

> This forum has a brighter future than over-the-air radio (and maybe local television in the long-run). I liked The Martini - it was different.


It's unusual to find a station like The Martini on over-the-air radio these days.  Las Vegas has one and I think a few other cities do but its not common.  I really loved the station though and its sad they had to switch to a bland sports talk.  

Radio in OKC is so bad these days you almost have no choice but to go with satellite or streaming (both options cost money).  Believe me when I say that it IS better in almost any other market, with the exception of eastern New Mexico where there isn't much at all.  I would like to think the market would correct it eventually and some more variety will make its way into the market but I have my doubts.  The addition of yet another sports talk station proves those doubts.  It wouldn't surprise me if before long we see quite a few stations that currently play music flip to conservative talk radio.

----------


## windowphobe

> But it'll still have issues in OKC, It will definately be subject to interference from KVOO out of Tulsa if the conditions are right.


I'm thinking they're cutting the separation requirements (203 km) pretty thin between central Norman and northwest Tulsa; the usual fringe-reception line for KVOO reaches to, but not beyond, the northeast corner of Cleveland County.

----------


## Soonerman

> I'm thinking they're cutting the separation requirements (203 km) pretty thin between central Norman and northwest Tulsa; the usual fringe-reception line for KVOO reaches to, but not beyond, the northeast corner of Cleveland County.


There's also KACO out of Apache/Anadarko area thats on 98.5 that will give this translator some issues too.

----------


## Cocaine

> Amazing how these days you have to pay for stuff you once got for free and nobody seems to care.


Not really you can still get music for free. Just check out CD's from the library and rip them to your computer. You can check out 30 CD's at a time and the selection is decent (has plenty of R&B, Jazz, Alt and Classic Rock, Oldies, and Classical). If you don't have a smart phone just buy an Ipod Classic and then you don't need to listen to the radio. The only negative is no talk radio. But I do agree I can't see why anyone would pay for satellite radio it certainly isn't worth it. The only people that pay for stuff they can get legally for free are either suckers or just just don't realize that $10 a month really starts to add up. That money could be spent better else where or better yet saved.

----------


## windowphobe

> There's also KACO out of Apache/Anadarko area thats on 98.5 that will give this translator some issues too.


Good call.  I forgot to look in that direction, figuring there wasn't much to be seen; but they're a C3 with 18 kw, which should put them right into McClain County.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> This is a city that loves discuss the 9th Grade Freshman who is going to make the starting lineup at OU. Truth be told very few people listen to over the air radio anymore especially since just about every car and truck made these days come with ipod/mp3 player connections. Every station is programmed for the 15 minute listener. That is why you here the same song 5 times a day or the Sports Guys talking about the same thing from dawn til dusk.


I hear radio stations playing in people's cars everyday man.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Amazing how these days you have to pay for stuff you once got for free and nobody seems to care.


While I don't beleive or condone pirating, if you really don't have $10 a month to spend on Spotify or $20 a month for satellite radio, go to Piratebay.org Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site

I used to use it all the time, but since I've recently started making some music on Fruityloop.... I've kind of viewed it differently and I want to give credit where it is due. That would be your best bet if you absolutely can't pay for it.

----------


## bluedogok

You have always had to "pay" for radio, through ads or direct payment. For the most part what is on my 160gb iPod Classic is music from the CD's that I own and ripped. I also have Sirius and listen to it some on my iPhone but mostly the radio in the car, my wife has one at her office.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I use Spotify most of the time. I also have SirusXm and love it. Mostly listen to Electric Area or BPM

----------


## windowphobe

I carry tons of tunes, but I have been known to fiddle about with iTunes Radio, and have even created a station of my own.

----------


## Bunty

> While I don't beleive or condone pirating, if you really don't have $10 a month to spend on Spotify or $20 a month for satellite radio, go to Piratebay.org Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site


You use that, and risk getting your Internet service shut down at least temporarily.  That how unauthorized downloads of copyrighted media are being handled these days.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Your internet being disconnected is the least of your worries. Pirating music will get you a hefty lawsuit.

----------


## bchris02

There really isn't a need to pirate anymore when Amazon offers DRM-free MP3s for $1.29.

----------


## bluedogok

Many of my CD's I buy used, especially 90's era country which can be bought around 2.00 a CD. That way I can rip at what level I want and always have a backup. For my main stereo system I have a 200 disc changer that will play MP3 CD's so I can load a bunch of songs on one disc and hit shuffle. It works for me.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Your internet being disconnected is the least of your worries. Pirating music will get you a hefty lawsuit.





> You use that, and risk getting your Internet service shut down at least temporarily.  That how unauthorized downloads of copyrighted media are being handled these days.


Hmmmm, I know plenty of people who do it and have been doing for awhile now. They have not had one problem.

----------


## ctchandler

Plutonic Panda,
It's a risk but if you are willing to take a chance, be prepared to suffer the consequences.  I have read about fines in the $25,000 range and some were caught in OKC a few years back.
C. T.


> Hmmmm, I know plenty of people who do it and have been doing for awhile now. They have not had one problem.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Plutonic Panda,
> It's a risk but if you are willing to take a chance, be prepared to suffer the consequences.  I have read about fines in the $25,000 range and some were caught in OKC a few years back.
> C. T.


huh, well like I said, I believe in paying for things I use and giving credit where it is due, so I honestly don't believe in it. $25,000 seems a bit much. I would assume they just pay for the media they pirated and serve some community service or something.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> Hmmmm, I know plenty of people who do it and have been doing for awhile now. They have not had one problem.





> $25,000 seems a bit much. I would assume they just pay for the media they pirated and serve some community service or something.


RIAA - The Law - March 23, 2014

----------


## zookeeper

The system in place to police BitTorrent hasn't even been mentioned in this back and forth.

Cox is not signatory to the Six Strikes deal worked out between AT&T, Comcast, Time Warner and Verizon. But, they did say at the time the Copyright Alert System was announced that they have a "proprietary" system that is very close to what the others announced they would follow. 

If you're caught one time you get a letter, second time you get a letter, it's a graduated response up until the *sixth* infringement at which point they can throttle your service and, in some cases, shut your account down altogether.

Getting caught downloading something from BitTorrent is a big deal only if you've been warned and warned and warned. It's too huge to police. No to mention, if you're not seeding (sharing) for long periods after the download - you'll probably never even get the first letter.

In reality,  the MPAA and RIAA occasionally will "make an example" of somebody that makes the news and frighten people - but it's extremely rare. The biggest problem with all of this legally is it is very hard to prove an IP address = a particular individual to pursue.

I don't use any peer-to-peer as it's not only ethically wrong, I am concerned with the *security* of _any_ file that is shared peer-to-peer.

Copyright Alert System - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Center for Copyright Information | What is a Copyright Alert?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> RIAA - The Law - March 23, 2014


I already know what it is.... what is your point?

----------


## windowphobe

Peer-to-peer, in and of itself, is ethically neutral; it's when you use it to steal stuff that it becomes a problem.

I don't torrent, mostly because I don't have a whole lot of faith in the mysterious providers at the other end.

----------


## zookeeper

Interesting read from the New York Times. *Young, Rich and Ruling Radio, Country Walks a Broader Line*

----------


## MWCGuy

Lately, I have been listening to iHeart Radio on my iPhone. I have been listening to Air Chicago for my Smooth Jazz fix. It's pretty good station that is designed to provide information to travelers at O'Hare and Midway. It's programmed to provide information about airport services and amenities. Its only a few minutes of that with Chicago news and weather then back to music for about 45 minutes of each hour. If you like Smooth Jazz, you might want to check it out.

----------


## traxx

> Interesting read from the New York Times. *Young, Rich and Ruling Radio, Country Walks a Broader Line*


This really isn't all that surprising. What's coming out of Nashville has so much pop in it that it's hardly distinguishible from AC and top 40 stations. Back in the late 60s and into the 70s, the music that came out of Nashville got too polished and the outlaw movement took it back to its roots. Country needs another wake up call like that.

----------

